# Decisions...



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you considered NADAC? The courses are wide open and fun. They also allow mild training in the ring.

I run in AKC as well, but prefer NADAC when building teamwork and confidence - it is just a more relaxed atmosphere..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think NADAC is even less accessible than CPE. Again it would have to be outdoors, or actually at a soccer venue or on dirt. Not too many of those around here. 

I suppose I could look and see what is what. I just know AKC is plentiful in this area.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Have you considered NADAC? The courses are wide open and fun. They also allow mild training in the ring.
> 
> I run in AKC as well, but prefer NADAC when building teamwork and confidence - it is just a more relaxed atmosphere..


Don't know if I did the search correctly but I did not find ANY NADAC events in MI for the next 12 months.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

What specifically are your concerns re joints and footing? Does Teddi have existing physical limitations/problems or incorrect structure and you're trying to prevent stress? 

I have two AKC trials a year within 3 hours - everything else is a 4 hour drive and requires a hotel stay..I feel your pain. 

Erica


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Judging from her video recently I would think she would be fine, she does not seem tired, sore or in pain. But, if you choose to run her I would be very cautious. If she seems sore or tired, it is probably not in her best interest. You could always start with just one run on Saturday to see how she does. I know people do, but I would not run my own dog on pain killers.

If you could find a NADAC trials that would be GREAT. There are a few non jumping classes, like tunnelers, weavers and hoopers. I also think she could jump 16"


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts. 

Murphy, Teddi has hip dysplasia (THR two years ago for her first birthday) and elbow dysplasia diagnosed a year ago. We are managing her very well for now, and my vets have said let her be a dog. If she wants to play let her, if she comes up sore then you know that game is not good. Knock on wood, she has not been sore since late January.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Thanks for the thoughts.
> 
> Murphy, Teddi has hip dysplasia (THR two years ago for her first birthday) and elbow dysplasia diagnosed a year ago. We are managing her very well for now, and my vets have said let her be a dog. If she wants to play let her, if she comes up sore then you know that game is not good. Knock on wood, she has not been sore since late January.


after having to put my girl down that had ed/hd this summer...i wouldn't do it. Agility is SO strenuous. And there is a big difference between letting her be a dog and having her train/compete in agility.


----------

